# Cleaning inside tank



## FlashGuppy (Jun 8, 2011)

How often do you clean the inside of your tank? If there is no algae but there is a slippery film...is this a good thing? In the past I usually just sponge it off or use those little scraper magnets, but remember seeing some info somewhere where I should not do that? Can't find it doing a search so I am wondering if I can get opinions here.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

i usually use a algae scrubber every month inside my tanks when im changing the water. The algae is good for most fish but as aquarists we clean it because its not pleasing on the eye and eventually it will stop you from seeing inside the tank. There should be enough algae inside the tank on driftwood, rocks etc


----------



## sik80 (Mar 16, 2010)

i have one of those kitchen scourers that has a green scrubber on one side and a yellow sponge on the other. Its great for cleaning the glass and I have one for aquarium use only, so it doesn't come into contact with any soap or detergents. I only clean the glass when there's noticeable algae on it.

the problem with those magnetic cleaners is that if you get a bit of grit trapped in them they'll scratch the tank badly


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Can you see this slippery film you mention? It may be the biofilm that is essential for bacteria. But that is not visual, at least not to me.

If it is some film on the glass that can be seen, it should be removed. I clean the inside of my tank's front glass at every water change even though I can't see anything on it. But green dot algae is very easy to miss, and if left can become stubborn. Just running one of those sponge-type scrapers over the front glass inside during the water change every week will prevent algae from grabbing a foothold.

Byron.


----------



## FlashGuppy (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for your input guys!

I have those magnetic scrapers and I also have a sponge thingie that has a wire rod...the kind you can get at the LFS, or Pet Smart so I can wipe and it will reach down further into the glass. I'll watch to make sure I don't get grit inside the scraper, thanks for bringing that to my attention.

Byron, yes the film is one I can't see from the outside in, but I can feel it is a little slippery on the inside. Don't see any algae yet...so guess that is a good thing. I just didn't want to be taking away any good bacteria and messing up the biological environment of any of my tanks.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

FlashGuppy said:


> Thanks for your input guys!
> 
> I have those magnetic scrapers and I also have a sponge thingie that has a wire rod...the kind you can get at the LFS, or Pet Smart so I can wipe and it will reach down further into the glass. I'll watch to make sure I don't get grit inside the scraper, thanks for bringing that to my attention.
> 
> Byron, yes the film is one I can't see from the outside in, but I can feel it is a little slippery on the inside. Don't see any algae yet...so guess that is a good thing. I just didn't want to be taking away any good bacteria and messing up the biological environment of any of my tanks.


I would remove it by simply cleaning the inside of the front glass as I suggested. That is unlikely to cause any issues. Elsewhere, it is I suspect the biofilm and that is both natural and wanted.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

I agree that regular cleaning makes it easier! I left some of the green algae too long on the back glass and finally used a single-side razor blade to clean it. I don't recommend this method due to the injury risk and you can cut the interior silicone if you get too close to the corners!

Careful using the green scrubbers a.k.a. "scotch brite pads"". Most have a note stating "not for aquarium use" because they can actually scratch the glass microscopically or noticeably. Microscopic scratches can make future algae growth harder to clean. This is particularly true with acrylic tanks - they scratch very easily. If the algae/film is easily removed, I use an old washrag or part of an old towel to wipe the glass. My angelfish don't like the sound the magnetic scraper makes when being dragged across the glass of my tank.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm with Byron. I wipe down all inside glass each week at water changes with those blue spongy thingys they sell at the pet stores.


----------



## FlashGuppy (Jun 8, 2011)

Ok...perfect! Thanks again you guys!:-D


----------

